# 3 Month Old Vizsla Aggressiveness



## Dsinclair67 (May 30, 2020)

My girlfriend and I just recently adopted my current Vizslas brother. They are both 3 months old as of yesterday. His previous owner had small kids and was getting rid of him because he was worried about his aggressiveness and him hurting his kids. The first few days I didn’t notice any aggressiveness. But the past two days I have. It seems that when he is tired, trying to be moved in his sleep, or sometimes just trying to pick him up or touch him on his belly/arms he gets aggressive. He starts by growling and then lunges and bites. He has drawn blood on me twice. I talked to the breeder we got his brother from and who he came from and he suggested we put him down. 95% of the time this dog lays in my lap and cuddles me in bed but then just random outburst of aggression occur. My breeder feels it won’t get better with age but I am just not ready to give up on him. His brother has no aggressive problems. I really need help finding out if this can be fixed. It breaks my heart to think I may have to put him down. 
Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No one can tell you if this can be fixed. You either hire a behaviorist to try and help him, or send him back to the breeder.
I don't think it's right for the breeder to ask you to put him to sleep. They created this puppy, and now they need to take responsibility for it.
He either showed this problem before he left the breeder. Or it was created by kids harassing him. If that is the case. They placed the puppy in the wrong home. If you keep him, be prepared for littermate syndrome.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not saying that you're wrong in your observations, but are you seeing "aggression", or are you seeing a puppy competing for his place.
Trtyng to raise two Vizsla puppies at a time is going to be a lot of work. That they're from the same litter is not going to make it easier. It could make it harder, and both puppies may suffer individual development in the end.
When Finn, my 8 month old, was 3 months old, he was a horror show!!! I did not get the cuddly little "velcro"lap dog. I had 13lbs. of demon. He was quite assertive in not wanting to yield. Even as a 9lb. 8 week old, he stood his ground.He was terrible. My hands took a beating from those little puppy teeth. It took constant work, every day, and every night, working with him. Finn is my 6th Vizlsa over 30+ years and was worse as a puppy than any of the others, by a wide margain.
Some people would have categorized what he was doing as "aggression", but it wasn't. It was an 8-16 week old puppy finding his place, and reacting to stimuli. Basically he was giving me the middle finger and saying "make me". Finn never cuddled as a puppy. Everything was a cage fight match if you got down on the ground with him.
Why did I put up with it? Because I knew from experience that if a puppy was this bold, forward, and assertive, as a puppy, had the nose and good instinctive hunting behaviors, it was going to be something to see. Finn did not disappoint. At 8 months old now, he is something to see working a field, or dense cover. Just a natural forward moving, hard working, dog. He's a beautiful "mover".
Finn will require a firm hand for the first few years due to his dominating personality. That's just the way it has to be for him. It's not personal for either him, or me. It just "is".
The point I'm trying to make is that actual "aggression" in a 12 week old puppy would be rare. They barely have their adult brain as of yet, but there is a lot of instinctive behaviors that can manifest that are difficult to deal with if a person isn't prepared. Sometimes the hardest puppies, can become great adults given time and the correct handling.
If you do decide to keep him, I would immediately stop all of the communal laying about and cuddling. This is a dog that may need a much clearer picture at this time, as to who is actually in charge. You're not his friend, or his littermate, you're in charge. He may be needing that distinction, and he won't hold it against you.
The real question is are you able to raise, train, and develop, two Vizsla puppies at the same time? and can you cater to his personality, and not neglect the other puppy? If these answer aren't yes, then the puppy should go back to the breeder. It's his responsibility to place the puppy, or have it euthanized. You shouldn't be bearing his responsibilities as a breeder emotionally, or financially.


----------



## Dsinclair67 (May 30, 2020)

Keep in mind this wasn’t originally my dog. He is now and I treat him as such. The breeder has a full kennel and would put him down if I took him back. That’s why his previous owner tried finding him a new home. I think I’m capable of handling him and any puppy behaviors that come my way. My original pup has those behaviors and can be aggressive like that. This is just different. It’s not a normal puppy growl it’s mean like he is trying to hurt someone. Trust me I thought all these same things before I took him in. I didn’t want to see the pup get put down whether I had to do it or the breeder did. Thank you for your responses but I’m not really asking if his behaviors are puppy play or mean because I can guarantee they are mean acts unlike his puppy aggressiveness that isn’t aggressiveness. I am really asking if anyone’s had similar mean like behaviors at 3 months and if so what is the best way to deal with him. I don’t plan on putting him down nor taking him to the breeder so he puts him down.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Apologies If I misunderstood.
If you are committed to giving this puppy a fair shot at life, you have my utmost respect. It's a big unknown. Hopefully with a consistent, regulated ,environment, he begins to respond positively. I have never seen, or known, of a puppy that young that was aggressively mean, and actually intending to inflict damage. It's going to be rare.
As Texas Red stated, he may have just been tormented by the children in the previous setting, and this is the reaction that developed.

Have you had him Vet checked yet for an underlying condition?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Did the previous owners say when the behaviour started? Was it right after they brought him home?


----------



## Dsinclair67 (May 30, 2020)

I take him on Thursday. I appreciate everyone’s response. Both them are smart and are going to be great hunting dogs. I just want to nip this behavior in the butt before it gets out of control when he is older!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

"I am really asking if anyone’s had similar mean like behaviors at 3 months"

Only once in my lifetime, and that is why I posted my first response.


----------



## Dsinclair67 (May 30, 2020)

Here is an example from just recently. He was fine and running around having a good time. The dishwasher was open and I was trying to get him off of it. I told him to get down and he wouldn’t. So then I went to push him down and her growled and bite me again. Then I was taking him home and he was in my truck. He didn’t want to get out so I went to pick him up to get him down and he did the same thing. I guess he started these behaviors sometime last week. Possibly right after his 2nd round of vaccines. I don’t know if that’s a possible cause.


----------



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a 4 year old that displays similar behavior. If he is sleeping, don't go near him. He will growl and lunge at you. He showed signs of this when we first brought him home from the breeder. He was just a little puppy, but when it became time for him to do something I needed him to do, like get in his crate for bed time, demon dog came out. He stopped for a while but seems to have started again in the winter. He doesn't like the cold, so he won't go outside. If we try to leash him he tries to bite us. We have to lure him with a very favorable treat. He has learned that this behavior works. Now he does it if we try to get his nails cut. The girl who cut them last time said he was fine, but this time she couldn't even get near him. We don't have younger children in the home so we've just learned to deal with him. Good Luck. Keep me posted if you have any suggestions.


----------



## Ffion (Jun 5, 2020)

Our puppy used to growl and sometimes bite when we tried to move her when sleeping. This is not necessarily aggressive behaviour, though! They are simply telling you to leave them alone while they rest. Let a sleeping dog lie. Obviously your puppy's behaviour is much more serious, but this is a good thing to bear in mind. I know it is unacceptable behaviour for him to growl and bite, but I think it is very rare, as said in a post above, for a puppy to be naturally aggressive and mean. More likely insecure, unsure of himself and his position in your family. You don't know what his previous life was like in his old home. 

I know it must be hard for you, but please don't resort to putting him down until you have tried more than one method! Things may get better over time as he gets to know you. One tip from me - ignore your puppy when he displays bad behaviour like this. WALK AWAY. Let him know that you are not going to force him to do anything. Give him time, and don't get angry, however hard this is. 

I don't know enough about dog aggression to give any very helpful suggestions, but I would really recommend Jan Fennell and her book the Dog Listener. She has dealt with many dogs that have problems like your puppy does. Don't give up! You have done a good thing taking this puppy in and giving him a chance! Keep us updated if you can!


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Dsinclair67 said:


> My girlfriend and I just recently adopted my current Vizslas brother. They are both 3 months old as of yesterday. His previous owner had small kids and was getting rid of him because he was worried about his aggressiveness and him hurting his kids. The first few days I didn’t notice any aggressiveness. But the past two days I have. It seems that when he is tired, trying to be moved in his sleep, or sometimes just trying to pick him up or touch him on his belly/arms he gets aggressive. He starts by growling and then lunges and bites. He has drawn blood on me twice. I talked to the breeder we got his brother from and who he came from and he suggested we put him down. 95% of the time this dog lays in my lap and cuddles me in bed but then just random outburst of aggression occur. My breeder feels it won’t get better with age but I am just not ready to give up on him. His brother has no aggressive problems. I really need help finding out if this can be fixed. It breaks my heart to think I may have to put him down.
> Thank you!


I'm going to assume that you have tried just about everything but stern discipline. I'm going to further assume that it is aggression and finally I'll assume that the kids in his previous home were nasty to him. So...here it goes.....The first thing you need to do is "be the alpha dog" that means, under this conditions, to be extremely assertive with him even if it takes to hurt him. You need to do it instantly even if it is just a growl. Remember...you are trying to save his life, therefore, anything goes.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Dsinclair67 said:


> Keep in mind this wasn’t originally my dog. He is now and I treat him as such. The breeder has a full kennel and would put him down if I took him back. That’s why his previous owner tried finding him a new home. I think I’m capable of handling him and any puppy behaviors that come my way. My original pup has those behaviors and can be aggressive like that. This is just different. It’s not a normal puppy growl it’s mean like he is trying to hurt someone. Trust me I thought all these same things before I took him in. I didn’t want to see the pup get put down whether I had to do it or the breeder did. Thank you for your responses but I’m not really asking if his behaviors are puppy play or mean because I can guarantee they are mean acts unlike his puppy aggressiveness that isn’t aggressiveness. I am really asking if anyone’s had similar mean like behaviors at 3 months and if so what is the best way to deal with him. I don’t plan on putting him down nor taking him to the breeder so he puts him down.


I agree with Gunnr’s comments as well as admiration for you in your persistence to help him. Unless the dog has some type of neurological problem (you stated he goes off from cuddle to aggression) I am confidant you will be successful. If he has neurological problems, you should see him having unexpected and inappropriate aggression, fear, or other inappropriate behaviors at different times. Your vet might have insights on that. If he does not, I would assume it is his personality (as Gunnr’s example) and would keep working with him to show him what you want. Good,luck!


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Dsinclair67 said:


> My girlfriend and I just recently adopted my current Vizslas brother. They are both 3 months old as of yesterday. His previous owner had small kids and was getting rid of him because he was worried about his aggressiveness and him hurting his kids. The first few days I didn’t notice any aggressiveness. But the past two days I have. It seems that when he is tired, trying to be moved in his sleep, or sometimes just trying to pick him up or touch him on his belly/arms he gets aggressive. He starts by growling and then lunges and bites. He has drawn blood on me twice. I talked to the breeder we got his brother from and who he came from and he suggested we put him down. 95% of the time this dog lays in my lap and cuddles me in bed but then just random outburst of aggression occur. My breeder feels it won’t get better with age but I am just not ready to give up on him. His brother has no aggressive problems. I really need help finding out if this can be fixed. It breaks my heart to think I may have to put him down.
> Thank you!


How is it going? ......I live in Arizona and if you live within a 500 mile radius I may be able to pick him up and have him for a while before you decide to do something drastic.Let me know....


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

freealfin said:


> How is it going? ......I live in Arizona and if you live within a 500 mile radius I may be able to pick him up and have him for a while before you decide to do something drastic.Let me know....


I see that you live in Michigan so that's not 500 miles but about 2000. At my age that's no longer possible but my offer stands if you will dive him to Pueblo CO or Amarillo TX. That's around 800 miles for me and about 1200 for you. My intention is to make him sociable acceptable and then return him to you ( a couple of months?). No need to putting him down yet. I have had many Vs since 54 years ago. My last two have been re-homes. One 4 months old and the other 1.5 YO. As you can imagine there were lots and lots of problems. Both are now fully trained and respectable citizens which hunt and walk on sidewalks without a leash, get along with children and adults and big and small dogs. Me included to the point that we all sleep on the same bed. Again...let me know....


----------



## alfie's mum (Jun 18, 2020)

Dsinclair67 said:


> Keep in mind this wasn’t originally my dog. He is now and I treat him as such. The breeder has a full kennel and would put him down if I took him back. That’s why his previous owner tried finding him a new home. I think I’m capable of handling him and any puppy behaviors that come my way. My original pup has those behaviors and can be aggressive like that. This is just different. It’s not a normal puppy growl it’s mean like he is trying to hurt someone. Trust me I thought all these same things before I took him in. I didn’t want to see the pup get put down whether I had to do it or the breeder did. Thank you for your responses but I’m not really asking if his behaviors are puppy play or mean because I can guarantee they are mean acts unlike his puppy aggressiveness that isn’t aggressiveness. I am really asking if anyone’s had similar mean like behaviors at 3 months and if so what is the best way to deal with him. I don’t plan on putting him down nor taking him to the breeder so he puts him down.


Our 4 month old started this about a month ago out of the blue - snarling, snapping and biting hard when moved while sleeping, or when we try to break up rough play with the other dog we live with. I've read up a lot about it and have realised a few things. We live in a house with 4 other people and another dog, so it is often hectic with people always coming and going, music, dog barking, etc etc. It is a hard environment for him to get any sleep in, however if we do try to get him to nap in his crate in our bedroom he doesn't last long because of the velcro. I work from home, so have started to bring him down to the office with me and force him to sleep during the day, which hasn't completely solved the issue but it is definitely improving. I think he was overtired and also frustrated and fearful that when he did finally get to sleep he was being woken up. With the rough play, he just gets way too overstimulated and play turns a bit nasty so that is just a case of separating the dogs as much as possible. It's not easy and has ended up with many frustrating nights secluded in the bedroom but I think will be worth it long term. I can imagine that the same might be happening with your puppy as there is another pup around and possibly making it harder for him to rest when he wants to? Would love to hear how you are going with both pups. Good luck!


----------

